# 9/18 wading report



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Figured I haven't posted a report in a good while... didn't have much to do last night so I figured I'd take a look... got out there about 11 and the surf wasn't too bad, a few breakers on the points but it was manageable. Got in the water and got the light on... made it all of 10 feet and stuck the first one. Walked about another 30 feet and stuck another in the tail that tried to run on me. The next hour was spent dodging jellyfish, itching from sea lice (baby blue crab hatch) and not seeing any flounder. Rat reds and whiting were plentiful, as well as a few pompano and lady fish. I turned around and stuck 2 more within 20 feet of each other, and didn't see any more on the walk back to the truck. All in all, 4 fish in 2 hours... a pretty slow night, but better than sitting at home.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

What light are you using? I just got one from coastal floundering lights and love it


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mackdaddy06 said:


> What light are you using? I just got one from coastal floundering lights and love it


Just a starfire rigged up with pvc/shop light reflector. It's not the brightest thing in the world, but for $25 in to the setup, it will do. I'm not near as hard core about it as I used to be... maybe one day I'll buy one of those new fancy LED lights.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck enough fer a meal brother!!! all ya need!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I'd take a gigging trip like that. At least you're going to get a few great flounder meals from that trip.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice job! And that looks like a great meal.


----------

